
The ‘Oumuamua Asteroid Likely Came from a Tatooine-Like Star System - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/the-oumuamua-asteroid-likely-came-from-a-tatooine-like-1823918538
======
cryptoz
> binary star system

Not Tatooine-like. For it to be a Tatooine-like star system then for sure
there would need to be a Tatooine-like planet in it. Which for this case there
is no mention. Flagged as ridiculous clickbait title. It may have come from a
binary star system. Simple.

And why even do all this? Surely the headline does more to mislead and
disinform than it does relate to a common reader.

Edit: For the record, I clicked on this link _specifically_ to understand how
we had advanced so far as to not only detect this planet and know of its
desert-like surface and atmosphere, but also to trace this asteroid back to
it! Incredible! Wow! Feat of modern magic! But it's all fake, with headlines
meant to deceive and not inform or even entertain.

~~~
delecti
I suspect the title wasn't intended to be clickbait as the top priority, but
rather to give the most familiar example of a binary star system in probably
any media.

